
Rusty radio episode 2 – Carl and Reem attack - alexnewman
http://rustyrad.io/podcast/2/
======
alexnewman
This episode is all about concurrency libraries in rust. These guys have done
so much cool stuff in the last month that wasn't in this show. Expect a
followup

